# mit java, c++ prog starten?



## Transmitter (28. Januar 2003)

hi!

ist es möglich mit java ( also aus einer GUI per mausklick auf einen button oder so ) ein c++ programm zu starten?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Januar 2003)

Klar geht das, vorausgesetzt Du hast das C++-Programm vorher compiliert (logisch).
Dann kannst Du ja einfach die ausführbare Anwendung aus dem Code aufrufen, so wie Du das mit jeder anderen auch machen würdest.

Guck mal hier.


----------



## Transmitter (28. Januar 2003)

klasse, dankeschön 

wollte nur noch mal auf nummer sicher gehen, da ich mit java noch nichts gemacht habe


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Januar 2003)

Das ist zwar richtig,
jedoch geht das bei Appletts
z.b (aus Sicherheitsgründen) nicht


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. August 2003)

Servus!

Runitme.getRuntime().exec("datei.exe");

Gruß Tom


----------

